# What to wear at a "Swearing-In" ceremony????



## OldSchool1954 (Aug 4, 2009)

Any Attorneys in the House?

What did you wear to your swearing-in ceremony? I'm a casual guy about to be sworn-in soon and don't want to wear the typical suit / tie combo. Any suggestions?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm not an attorney. 

You probably won't get a lot support here, but probably as close to a suit as you're willing to do. A lot depends on how many other people are likely to be dressed in less than "suit and tie" mode.

Blazer and slacks with a dress shirt, I suppose.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I am an attorney. Wear a suit and tie. If you don't want it to be "typical," make it a *nice* suit and a *good* tie.


----------



## beeg612 (Apr 22, 2011)

I agree with CuffDaddy. We are a profession that wears suits every day. Why, on your first day, where something more casual? Stand out by being the best dressed.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> I am an attorney. Wear a suit and tie. If you don't want it to be "typical," make it a *nice* suit and a *good* tie.


Excellent!!


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

beeg612 said:


> I agree with CuffDaddy. We are a profession that wears suits every day. Why, on your first day, where something more casual? Stand out by being the best dressed.


Normally this would be Earl....but that would be 'wear', not 'where'. Welcome to the board beeg, we needed some more attorneys around here!!! I promise folks get nicer ;D


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

There are a million situations in life where you can express your own unique and casual nature, by adopting an atypical appearance.

There are also many thousands of situations in life where it is inappropriate to do the above. Not necessarily forbidden by law. Just inappropriate. A less-than-good idea. And an indication that you just don't "get it."

Do you really, truly need people at AAAC to explain to you into which category your swearing in ceremony falls?

I'm a lawyer. When I was sworn in, I wore a charcoal suit, a nice tie, a white dress shirt, and black oxfords. The clothes were clean, the shoes were polished, and the suit fit well. No, I didn't look particularly casual, but I did look correct. (Sure, I may have been wearing the Tasmanian Devil boxers my girlfriend had given me a few days earlier, but underwear doesn't count.)
-- 
Michael


----------



## beeg612 (Apr 22, 2011)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Normally this would be Earl....but that would be 'wear', not 'where'. Welcome to the board beeg, we needed some more attorneys around here!!! I promise folks get nicer ;D


Thanks for the correction. Typing on my phone still causes issues. Plus it's more difficult to proofread. But, no excuses. I'm glad to be here and it's always a good thing to have more attorneys! At least well dressed attorneys.


----------



## hsc89 (Oct 14, 2009)

Another vote for suit and tie. I think you will be disappointed later if you decide otherwise, particularly if you find yourself being introduced before/after the ceremony to others who may be in attendance that you might interact with later as a member of the bar (i.e. judges, future employers, first opponent, etc.). I must, however, respectfully disagree with beeg612's statement that, as a profession, attorneys wear suits every day - particularly since I am currently sitting at my desk wearing shorts and a t-shirt! In the office today, on a quiet Good Friday, drafting discovery (and visiting AAAC) while the phones are rolling to the answering service. But hey, at least they are Bill's shorts and PRL t-shirt !!


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Looking over my post, I worry I might have been a little harsh on the OP. Plus, I see OldSchool54 is new here, so maybe a kinder, more understanding tone would have been better.

OldSchool54, I still stand by what I said, but if you really want to alter something about your attire from the norm, I could maybe see you wearing a bow tie. This alone would be sufficient to stand out from the typical suit/tie combo, and the right choice of bow tie might even hint that you're whimsical or a non-conformist or whatnot. Maybe even that you're casual, although bow ties usually don't indicate that. All while still mostly in keeping with the whole spirit of the formal, suit and tie occasion.

Plus, the one time I was at a courthouse in Louisiana, I did notice 3 men (presumably lawyers) wearing bow ties. So maybe your local legal community thinks well of such wardrobe choices, and will give you credit for understanding how a young lawyer ought to present himself to the world.

Lots of places, the bow tie would still mark you as being eccentric, at best. But like I say, if it's regarded kindly where you are, it might be a way to look a little different from most of the folks at your swearing in ceremony, without crossing a dangerous line.
-- 
Michael


----------



## hsc89 (Oct 14, 2009)

I forgot to add my congratulations to the OP in my earlier post - and, I'm embarrassed to say, did not notice his location. Hell, he may be sitting across the table from me at my next depo, ripping my client to shreds! 

Congratulations OldSchool on passing the toughest bar exam in the country! And I still recommend wearing a suit and tie when you get sworn in. While it is already ridiculously hot outside, the ceremony doesn't last that long and, I promise, you'll be glad you passed on the more casual rig later.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, congratulations are in order. This must be the swearing in for the February exam: I don't know if taking it in the middle of winter as opposed to blowing a whole summer studying would have been better or worse. At least I got to read about commercial paper by the pool.

Anyways, I'll have to join the "attorneys for a suit" campaign. And +1 for a bow tie. We may not wear a suit every day, but doing so in front of judges is rather a must. But I don't think that's a bad thing (and not just because I like wearing suits). The formality of our official actions plays an important role in reminding both us and our clients of the dignity and responsibilities of our office. So don't be afraid to put on a suit, even at the cost of "blending in" for an occasion like a swearing in. There will be plenty of opportunities for being casual later on.


----------



## Keydet (Feb 21, 2011)

Another lawyer voting for suit. No choice really.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 24, 2008)

hsc89 said:


> I forgot to add my congratulations to the OP in my earlier post - and, I'm embarrassed to say, did not notice his location. Hell, he may be sitting across the table from me at my next depo, ripping my client to shreds!


Very true:


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Keydet said:


> Another lawyer voting for suit. No choice really.


x2.

There are enough people who bring shame to our profession by their actions. Don't do it by the way you dress.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

OldSchool1954 said:


> Any Attorneys in the House?
> 
> What did you wear to your swearing-in ceremony?
> 
> I'm a casual guy about to be sworn-in soon and don't want to wear the typical suit / tie combo. Any suggestions?


 Conventional suit. I also shaved off my 1970's moustache as there is a time to put away childish things.

No suit sends the message "I don't have one."


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Don't attorneys, lawyers and solicitors have to have a bold pinstripe pattern in their suits? A kind of trademark of the trade.


----------



## ThomasK (Jul 7, 2010)

Congrats to the OP. I agree with the others, wear something professional and tasteful. Especially if you expect you might have your picture taken. Sounds like one of those situations where it would be rather embarrassing to be underdressed. 

In my case, my "swearing in ceremony" consisted of hurriedly taking the oath in the hallway of the office from a new legal secretary (and notary public) who'd I'd only met once and whose name I couldn't remember. Then I took the certificate across the street to the supreme court, almost got hit by a car, filed it, got a stamped copy and drove like mad to file my first pleading in district court before the clerk's office closed at 5pm. I think I was wearing slacks and a bd collar shirt or polo. It was about as "unceremonial" as you could get. But I already had a job doing everything but actually signing the papers, and was very close to also missing my first filing deadline. 

Come to think about it... not much has changed in the years since... *sigh* 

Make it special, including dressing well. You earned it.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

MikeDT said:


> Don't attorneys, lawyers and solicitors have to have a bold pinstripe pattern in their suits? A kind of trademark of the trade.


Public service lawyers can't afford such luxuries... 

I agree with all that has been said and have nothing really to add.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

MikeDT said:


> Don't attorneys, lawyers and solicitors have to have a bold pinstripe pattern in their suits? A kind of trademark of the trade.


Double-breasted of course.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

I guess my biggest issue is, why would someone who doesn't like wearing suits become an attorney? That means, for the most part, you'll be spending a lot of uncomfortable days pulling at your collar and shifting in your seat. Not a great career choice for someone who always wants to dress informally, IMO. Of course, there are "back room operations" that attorneys can do dressed down, and maybe some that are full time. However, if you are going to be in court (or attending the many other occasions, such as a swearing-in of yours or someone else's, requiring standard business attire - read: shirt/tie/suit) you'll need to either get used to wearing one or wear one in agony.


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

First off, congratulations on getting past a tough challenge. I am a former attorney. Please wear a suit and tie. This ceremony is a "snapshot in time." You will have plenty of time to express your individudal
style after you get your ticket punched!


----------

